
Tell HN: Reddit Is Down - sidkhanooja
Noticed it just now - earlier thought it might be a sudden block, but IIDRN (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.isitdownrightnow.com&#x2F;reddit.com.html) shows Reddit as being down for ~25 minutes.
======
Risse
It's standard maintenance:
[https://twitter.com/redditstatus/status/1131439761627893761](https://twitter.com/redditstatus/status/1131439761627893761)

~~~
sidkhanooja
Was thinking on the same lines, thanks for the confirmation.

------
HNLurker2
You'd be surprised how often it happens... to work

